# Von Riva zurück nach München mit dem Zug



## schmadde (23. Juli 2009)

Hi,

weiss einer von Euch, wie man am schnellsten und stressfreiesten zurück nach München kommt vom Gardasee? Letztes Jahr sind wir mit dem Rad nach Rovereto gefahren und von dort aus mit dem einzigen EC des Tages, der auch Fahrräder mitnimmt nach München gefahren. Diesen EC scheints nun auch nicht zu geben. Mit dem Regionalzug dreimal Umsteigen und 8 Stunden Fahrt (wenn alles glatt läuft, was  ja bei der Bahn bekanntlich so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist) begeistert mich nicht. 

Es fahren doch jedes Jahr tausende mit dem MTB zum Gardasee, wie kommen denn die alle wieder zurück?


----------



## make65 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab noch was ärgerliches: Da am Brenner gebaut wird, fährt kein Zug rüber, sondern Schienenersatzverkehr mit Bus. Und die Busse nehmen keine Räder mit. So stehts bei der Österreichischen Bahn.

Es gibt einige Anbieter, die einen Bus-Shuttle vom Gardasee zurück anbieten. Musst mal googeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmadde (23. Juli 2009)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was ärgerliches: Da am Brenner gebaut wird, fährt kein Zug rüber, sondern Schienenersatzverkehr mit Bus. Und die Busse nehmen keine Räder mit. So stehts bei der Österreichischen Bahn.


Das ist ja ärgerlich. Fährt der Zug denn noch bis zum Brenner hoch, oder ist schon im Tal Schluss? Bis zum Brenner mit der Bahn und dann mit dem Rad nach Innsbruck wäre eine Alternative gewesen.

Die Shuttles die wir gefunden haben fahren leider nur am Wochenende und scheiden daher für uns aus.


----------



## Zorro123 (23. Juli 2009)

Wir sind vorletztes jahr mit dem regionalzug auf den brenner rauf und dann mit fahrrad nach innsbruck runter im d-zug-tempo.

das ging definitiv am schnellsten

 brenner - innsbruck 45 minuten? wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## make65 (23. Juli 2009)

Der Zug fährt bis auf den Brenner. Hier steht alles. Steinach liegt auf der österreichischen Seite.


----------



## J.Hahn (24. Juli 2009)

Zug von Rovereto zum Brenner rauf geht (erst am Montag ausprobiert ;-)
Brenner nach Innsbruck mit dem Radl ist auch OK, hinten raus a bisserl mehr Auto- und Lastwagenverkehr.

Alternative wäre von Rovereto über Bozen nach Innsbruck, gibt sich aber zeitlich nix, da wir die Leute dann in Innsbruck wieder "eingeholt" hatten.

Was am Montag gar greußlich war, war die "Endstation" Tutzing am Starnbergersee wegen eines "Personenschaden" zwischen Tutzing und Starnberg... das hat uns die ganzen Anschlußzüge weiter nach Straubing verhagelt und so kamen wir erst gegen 1:30 Daheim an 

Beim nächsten AX schauen wir, ob ein Shuttle nicht vernünftiger ist, oder ein Fahrdienst, der die Autos vom Startort zum Zielort bringt. Kostet auch nicht die Welt und wir wären in grob 5-6h Daheim statt wie am Montag in 16h.

Bye.


----------



## schmadde (24. Juli 2009)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Beim nächsten AX schauen wir, ob ein Shuttle nicht vernünftiger ist, oder ein Fahrdienst, der die Autos vom Startort zum Zielort bringt. Kostet auch nicht die Welt und wir wären in grob 5-6h Daheim statt wie am Montag in 16h.


Wie findet man so jemanden (dem man dann auch guten Gewissens das Auto anvertrauen kann)? Da wir eh in Innsbruck losfahren wollten, werden wir wohl diesmal nicht mehr mit dem Zug sondern mit dem Auto hinfahren. Dann ist auch die Rückfahrt ab Innsbruck problemlos. Wenn man sich die Regionalbahngurkerei bis zum Brenner sparen könnte wärs natürlich auch schön. 

Finde es schade, dass Bahnfahren immer seltener funktioniert und Radmitnahme geht wohl bald nirgends mehr. Ich werde die Bahncard mangels Möglichkeiten zum Einsatz dann mal kündigen...


----------



## J.Hahn (24. Juli 2009)

schmadde schrieb:


> Wie findet man so jemanden (dem man dann auch guten Gewissens das Auto anvertrauen kann)?



Z.B. mit Google (ach herrje?!):

http://www.transalp-shuttle.com/PKW.html

Bye.


----------



## sehne (25. Juli 2009)

hallo schmadde !

du auch in den alpen ? wann denn ? wir starten am 5.9. in mittenwald. vielleicht sieht man sich.
wir habens noch nie bis zum lago geschafft. i.d.R. nehmen wir den zug ab bozen oder waidbruck was immer völlig streßfrei war. ist für euch ja leider keine alternative, aber per bike vom brenner runter nach innsbruck ist - wenn auch vom verkehrsaufkommen nicht schick - so doch machbar. 

gruß sehne


----------



## schmadde (26. Juli 2009)

Wir fahren einen Monat früher, Lago ist Pflicht, man will sich ja ein paar Tage von den Strapazen erholen 

@J.Hahn: coole Info, google, ha'ck ja noch nie jehört. Ich such immer noch mit Archie  Die Frage bleibe immer noch: Kann man irgendeinem x-beliebigen Hansel, der ne Webseite im Internet hat, ein Auto anvertrauen? Glaub nicht dass ich das mache.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juli 2009)

schmadde schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @J.Hahn: coole Info, google, ha'ck ja noch nie jehört.



Vom Hören alleene wird nüscht 




schmadde schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage bleibe immer noch: Kann man irgendeinem x-beliebigen Hansel, der ne Webseite im Internet hat, ein Auto anvertrauen? Glaub nicht dass ich das mache.



Ein bisschen gesundes Mißtrauen ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber Du übertreibst. Oder hast Du einen Bentley? Wenn ja, warum keinen Chauffeur?

Im Ernst: PKW-Überführungen werden jeden Monat hunderte gemacht, da wird das bei Deinem Auto auch nicht schiefgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZERG (26. Juli 2009)

ahoi!
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob es sich Lohnt schon vorher ein Zugticket (für 60 Euro) vom Rovereto -> Bbersdorf zu buchen? Oder sind die Züge Ende August nicht mehr so extrem voll? Wollte mit dem EuroCity fahren, oder gibts da auch Probleme mit dem Rad, wenn ich zu zu einem "Gepäckstück" umfunktioniere, indem ich die Reifen abbaue?

Alternativ dachte ich für 10-15 Euro von Rovereto zum Brenner, mit dem Bike runter nach Insbruck, dort weiter mit dem Wochenendticket für 30 Euro (Über München), was meint ihr?


----------



## J.Hahn (26. Juli 2009)

Hörensagen: In dem EC ab Rovereto sind ganz ausgefuchste Schaffner, die erkennen auch ein Radl wenn es komplett zerlegt in einem Plastiksack steckt und befördern deshalb einen solchen Möchtegernfahrgast wieder auf den Bahnsteig hinaus.
Ansonsten: Vor Ort die Fahrkarten kaufen ist meist günstiger... außer in Rovereto haben wir die Karten immer erst im Zug beim Schaffner gekauft, weils so knapp von der Zeit her war. Einmal sind wir so durch Österreich ganz umsonst gekommen, weil erst gar kein Schaffner kam 

Wegen Autoüberführung: Was soll schon passieren? Die Firmen sind versichert und Wertgegenstände läßt man eh' nicht im Auto.

Bye.


----------



## ZERG (26. Juli 2009)

danke für die info! ich denke ich probiere es mit den tickets vor ort


----------



## schmadde (27. Juli 2009)

Du meinst sicherlich diese Transportart:





Habe ich schon des öfteren gemacht. Bisher bin ich noch nie rausgeflogen, aber das kann schon mal mitunter Stress geben. Darauf habe ich im Urlaub wenig Bock. Die ECs sind meist auch recht eng, wenn der Zug voll ist, hat man keine Chance die Räder irgendwo hin zu stellen. Und das letzte Mal, als ich die Strecke gefahren bin war es brechend voll.

Wenns gar nicht anders geht, kann man sich diese Variante durchaus überlegen. Die Bahn lässt einem ja keine Wahl - die ECs mit Radtransport sind ja scheinbar auf dieses Strecke abgeschafft. In D. sehen die Beförderungsbedingungen so aus, dass ich mich trauen würde es drauf ankommen zu lassen. In Ö und It. kenn ich mich da nicht aus.


----------



## para1236 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

also ich bin erst letzte Woche von Rovereto zum Brenner retour gefahren.
War völlig Problemlos. Vom Brenner dann mit dem Rad nach Innsbruck.
Der Zug fährt in Rovereto um 8:37 ab und war ca. um 11:00 am Brenner.
Ich würde es wieder genauso machen.


----------

